# It has started



## crooked stripe (Apr 17, 2004)

Group at E.CLR and sole lowner at Paslm Rd


----------



## crooked stripe (Apr 17, 2004)

Posted a pic yesterday and it opened right up on the post today it won't.


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Stopped out there this morning with the girls and took this pic:










Oh, I'd say its on alright! I popped a couple holes around Route 43 and it is starting to look good over there. 8 turns with the Lazer and I was through. Its probably 2.5" - 3". Another week or two and it should be enough for me! I wanted to get out next weekend but the holiday "MAD DASH" has to start, so if I don't hit it during the week one night, X-mas Eve will be the first outing of the year. :B

By the way John, upload your pics to your online album and link the IMG file to your post. That should work for you everytime.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

another way to post pics: if you just upload one pic per post  and they are 38kb or less  they will open.

thanks for the pics guys, lookin good!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I just left there as well... Two guys coming off, one checking, and one going out... There were 5 guys already out there... A good 4 inches of ice too...

MAN! I'm dying to go, just too much to do today...


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Did they say if they got any Carl? 

By the way, my wife says hello. She tells me your a regular at the bank now.


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

What lake was this at???


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Mogodore Reservoir


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

pymybob.. I was reading some of the other post and came back here to post I answered my own question lol. Thanks for the info. I've never fished up that way. I hear the fishing can be pretty good I'll have to get a hotel up that way this winter. Im going to go check some of the places around me today.. Time to get out the lazer


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

There is nothing like popping those first holes of the season. Especially with a Lazer. I love mine!

Have fun and tread safe.


----------



## crooked stripe (Apr 17, 2004)

Just came back from a lake walk. Talked to 5 guys and only one had one fish. Not bad size though.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Carl, Looks like it has finally made it Buddy. Reserve me a room, I'm heading that way real soon  I hope in a few weeks to be out on a regular bases.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Oh, it's here Dale...

Here so much, I can't take it!!!

I'll be out at Mogadore off Congress Lake Rd tomorrow morning... I NEED A FIX!!!!

Guess I'll be a little late to the fish fry in Fairport...LOL


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Set the hut up today to make sure I remembered how. Took me 2 minutes and I was ready. 5 more minutes and I'd have heat on and be fishing. A little more practice and I'll be ready in 3 minutes


----------



## BIG JOHNSON (Aug 31, 2005)

Big Daddy do you think your going to make it to the fry tomorrow? Should we try to turn it into a ice fishing day. I went to deer creek and did about 40 gills, just nothin big. It's nice getting out. Should you call Larry or should i.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

dale,if you're that fast i'll be more than willing to watch and help absorb some of that heat when you're done

ps.........i'll also volunteer my fish catching expertise once we're settled in


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Rick, as soon as Buckeye freezes I'll let you know. My new hut has lots of room and stays warm too. I can even set in a folding chair with room to spare. You hold the cooler and I'll set the hut up  We will get out for sure. As long as I have the hut I'm fine. Like you I can't stay out in the cold to long. That's why I have the hut now. You know your welcome to join me anytime you want.


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh man its came down to this.. Geezer Patrol on the ice   Dont worry Dale and Rick.. When Buckeye freezes over I'll show you guys how it's done LOL


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks like it won't be long Z. I hear it's getting really close!


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Look me up when Buckeye is good to go....I will join you guys!!!!!

flash------------------------------------------out


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Al, I called Larry and told him I'll be there, sometime in the early afternoon. I'll be heading up there straight from Mogadore...See you then.


----------

